# Fishing line for jig/float fishing.....



## Saugeyefisher

More then half my crappie fishing is done on a shallow lake with docks and pontoons and other shallow structure were I can usually crappie with a jig/bobber about any time of year. And also enjoy dipping structure at other lakes in central ohio during pre spawn-early post spawn an again in the fall/early winter with a jig/float combo... 
What's your guys line of choice for the style of fishing?
In years past I've always used 10/2 power pro. On a light action rod with my drag set loose. I liked this because I could get back almost any snagged jig by quickly straightening the hook out. And I'm always catching bass/saugeye/catfish on this rig to so the braid helps me get the fish out of the thicker stuff or away from dock posts.
But I always felt on those tuff days especially in really cold and fairly clean water I was missing out on bites because of line shy crappie. 
So I spooled up my main crappie rod with 4lb Berkley mono and will give that a try for really early spring and see if that makes a difference. At least until the catfish start biting better and the fish are more buried in the brush. An then I will up it to either 6lb mono(probably stren magnathin),or go back to my 10/2 power pro....
What do you guys use for this style of fishing????


----------



## Flathead76

For panfishing 4 pound trilene xl for clear water and small jig. Stained water 6 pound trilene xl. Any bobber fishing rip the spring off and replace with surgical tubing and attach with super glue.


----------



## chaunc

I don’t fish braid for panfish. Any four or six pound line will do, for me. Jig under bobber, down to ten foot. Anything deeper, slide bobber and jig on six pound test. Not afraid of losing jigs. That’s why they make more. Not tearing up the brush piles or dragging them off the spot by putting an anchor in them either. I’ve had a lot of very productive spots ripped up by braid from guys trying to get a 15 cent jig back. To each their own tho.


----------



## Jeremy Barker

I use 6lb mono for about all my panfish. I jump to 8 if I'm fishing minnows in a place that has wipers. A couple chance encounters with them has taught me to scale up a bit. I've landed many on 6 but it doesn't stress the fish as badly if you get them in quickly. Other than that 6lb has never let me down for any panfish application


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I


chaunc said:


> I don’t fish braid for panfish. Any four or six pound line will do, for me. Jig under bobber, down to ten foot. Anything deeper, slide bobber and jig on six pound test. Not afraid of losing jigs. That’s why they make more. Not tearing up the brush piles or dragging them off the spot by putting an anchor in them either. I’ve had a lot of very productive spots ripped up by braid from guys trying to get a 15 cent jig back. To each their own tho.


I guess for me it's more about getting my jig back into the water then being afraid of losing a 15 cent jig.... I fish out of a small cheap kayak. I can straighten an bend back a jig faster then I can retie why trying to hold position in my kayak. 
But I get it,that's for sure. I've fished with guys that will motor straight into a hot tree to get that 15cent jig back,I'm like noooooo!!! Lol I'll pay for all the jigs you loose.... 
I'm hoping I can get used to the thin mono... def gonna try! Thanks chaunc


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Jeremy Barker said:


> I use 6lb mono for about all my panfish. I jump to 8 if I'm fishing minnows in a place that has wipers. A couple chance encounters with them has taught me to scale up a bit. I've landed many on 6 but it doesn't stress the fish as badly if you get them in quickly. Other than that 6lb has never let me down for any panfish application


Thanks jeremy


----------



## Jeremy Barker

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thanks jeremy


No problem. Won't be long the bite will be in full swing. Can't wait! Love catching crappie. In the spring if I'm not at work I'm beating the rocks at deercreek. My 2nd home


----------



## polebender

There’s a guy on Crappie.com that makes and sells litewire hook jigs. These are great for fishing around structure, especially shooting docks and around brush piles. I have never lost a fish on them, but when you get hung up they will straighten out pretty easy. You’ll save about 95% of your jigs.


----------



## firemanmike2127

I'm pretty selective about my jigs & line choice for crappies. The sickle hook jigs I prefer have the right amount strength & flexibility. I can partially straighten them out multiple times without breaking the hook (on brush) but almost never lose a fish due to hook failure (no wipers @ GLSM). I used to use 6 lb Strength Magnathin a lot. It cast extremely well, is excellent withwslip bobbers, but seems to break off fairly easily. I've found Bass Pro Shops Excel to be a very inexpensive & durable replacement, even though the line diameter is slightly greater. It develops line memory faster than the Stren but seems to have better resistance to breakoffs. I really like Sufix Elite 6 lb green for it's lack of memory & particularly the excellent knot strength. I think it's the strongest of the three lines I mentioned & doesn't develop memory too badly on the 1000 series spool size I'm using on my crappie rods. It's available in clear as well but I fish green water quite a bit. Mike


----------



## bassfishinfool

I switched from 6 lb mono to 10 lb braid. Catch the same amount of fish and use the same jig head all day.


----------



## crappiedude

My favorite line for crappie (all methods) is Stren if I can find it. If I can't find it I'll use the BPS Excel. Both work about the same. 
I won't use braid and I hate seeing the stuff left in the water from guys cutting their line when the can't get a lure back. That stuff is so tough it won't break and you have to cut it. Every time I see that stuff I think "do you really need this for a crappie". I hate seeing it cause I know it's going to end up wrapped in someone's prop. I probably wouldn't dislike it so much if I didn't see it left all over the lakes.
I usually carry a few hundred jig heads with me and it takes less than a minute to re rig.
I use 4# or 6# for all my crappie fishing with 6# getting the brunt of the workout while fishing jig and cork. Depending on how deep I'm fishing the jigs, I use 7', 8' or 10' rods and I can easily fish down to about 8'-10' if needed. I rarely ever lose a fish to the line breaking.
Flatheads like crappie jigs too.
View attachment 295083


----------



## Saugeyefisher

To be fair,I see just as much mono in the water as I do braid,honestly now that really think about 90° of the line I snag up on at community spots is mono. I lose very little line when I break off my braid. And it's not that hard to do. Sitting comfy in a boat with a electric motor,or standing on the bank I can re-tie within minutes to. But in a kayak with a little wind,not so much. Then once I retie I have to reposition my kayak... trust me it takes time. But that's neither here nor there. 
I'm gonna give the 4lb its due test the next couple weeks. If had to go up to something as thick as 10lb mono I just wouldn't do,I'd go with my braid. Just dont like heavier mono unless I'm trolling eyes on erie. But I will go up to the 6lb ig needed,and once things warm up a bit. If I dont like it,power pro it is......
Keep it coming. Love herring all the different opinions!!!


----------



## ristorap

I use spiderline super mono in 4, 6, 8, lb test. It is smaller diameter . I have caught lm bass and 15 lb carp on the 4 lb line.


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeyefisher said:


> I see just as much mono in the water as I do braid


I do too but the mono will break much easier.


----------



## Tom 513

I dont visit the panfish as often as i probably should but anyway I use 6 and 4lb Vicious hi vis mono on most all my panfish outfits, although i have a 7ft ultra light spooled with Nanifill that I like for casting jigs under a float or without, I am more acurate with my cast using Nanofill. When I troll 6# Vicious works well, ive battled 8lb cats, bass and more recently a 3+lb gar with it. I use 4lb vicious when im fishing jigs under 1/16oz and like it for shooting, although rarly dock shoot. 
Hi Vis line is important to me for seeing light bites and bites from beneath wish happen often.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Alright I fished with 4# Berkeley mono saterday for 4-1/2 hours. As far as castability,accuracy,strength. I liked it alot(I used to use mono 5 or 6 years ago for saugeye so I'm not new to it).
And I really think it got me more bites then if I was using braid. The water was cleaner then normal in lake that's usually quite dingy. And I was fishing in what I considered tuff conditions for early march. But had nothing to compare it to other then past trips during the same conditions in the same area. Soooo,will see when I fish with someone using braid.
What I did not like about it,was I felt like I was having an hard time putting a hook in the fish,both bigger gills and crappie using a sharp hook. Regardless of there nickname being "papermouths" I'm a big believer in a firm sharp hook set to try and get that hook to penetrate the roof of the mouth,or any of the other tuffer areas of a crappies mouth. 
Now sometimes it's just the way it is,an the fish are interested but not 100% sucking that bait in.and with conditions the way they where could of easily been the case. So I liked it enuff I'm going to continue trying it until I get on a hot bite,an tinker with my hook set a bit. 

Another thing I didn't like to much is control of my bait in the wind. I felt like the wind was pushing my float around more then if I was using braid. One of my favorite presentations is letting the wind drift my bobber/jig into the docks I'm fishing. I had a tuff time with this,but was able to adjust to it fairly well as the day went on. Might consider trying a weighted float if its windy next time.
Thanks again,everyone. I'll keep stopping back an uodating how the switch goes!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

crappiedude said:


> I do too but the mono will break much easier.


Your right. It is much easier to both break off and removing it from props or anywhere else it's not supposed to be...
Hahaha unfortunately most of the "mono snags" I run across when bank fishing popular spots always happens to be like 80# big game or something ridiculous like that! It really sucks when I'm fishing in current an for a few seconds think I might have hooked a biggun!!!!


----------



## crappie4me

i used to use 8# xl for many years then i went down to 6# and love it..ive tried about every kind of mono i could find and always went back to trilene xl...and i always use a small weighted float.


----------



## Bluegillin'

How many of you ever use two different lines (main line and leader)? I have never used that method but curious if others do it much for panfish


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeyefisher said:


> I felt like the wind was pushing my float around


I generally try to use the wind to help move my float around. I'll lift my rod so the wind will move my line more (if needed) or lower my rod if I want less movement. Once the float is in the spot I want it, I'll lay the line on the water and let the wind move the float and work the bait.


----------



## crappiedude

Bluegillin' said:


> How many of you ever use two different lines (main line and leader)? I have never used that method but curious if others do it much for panfish


Using either 4# or 6# mono, I don't find a need to.


----------



## Popspastime

Up until last year I always used a good mono and then with no luck moved to Floro. On my panfish rigs I use a 7' 2" rods and 75 and 100 size reels. The problem was the memory on the smaller spools, within 2 weeks I was changing line because of the looping and pulling off the spool because of it. I've tried every kind of line out there and end up with the same fix. Last year I went braid on every reel I own and as of yet not changed anything but a leader. I run 8 lb braid by Suffix and a 4 or 6 lb. floro P-line leader at 2 times as long as the rod and not replaced anything but leaders. I spray the line every time out (4 days a week) and it looks as good as the day I spooled them.
The reason for the long leader is the knot is on the reel when casting and the line and rod are straight as the knot leaves the eyes and rod so it's all smooth as it goes thru. That's a tip for you leader guys. Also gives me plenty of leader for shock and bobber fishing. I'll never go back to any kind of mono.


----------



## zaraspook

firemanmike2127 said:


> I'm pretty selective about my jigs & line choice for crappies. The sickle hook jigs I prefer have the right amount strength & flexibility. I can partially straighten them out multiple times without breaking the hook (on brush) but almost never lose a fish due to hook failure (no wipers @ GLSM). I used to use 6 lb Strength Magnathin a lot. It cast extremely well, is excellent withwslip bobbers, but seems to break off fairly easily. I've found BaI really like Sufix Elite 6 lb green for it's lack of memory & particularly the excellent knot strength. I think it's the strongest of the three lines I mentioned & doesn't develop memory too badly on the 1000 series spool size I'm using on my crappie rods. It's available in clear as well but I fish green water quite a bit. Mike


Agree with you about memory being big problem on 1000 series reels. I'll have to try Sufix Elite........thanks for tip. By the way, though we don't contend with wipers at GLSM, were you around for GLSM's brief trial with stripers?


----------



## firemanmike2127

Zara, I also soak my freshly filled spools of monofilament overnight in some warm water. I've ordered some of the Sufix Elite in LoVis Green previously from The Outdoorsman. Brenda has been keeping some 4 & 6 lb clear in stock. As for the stripers, when I was a kid growing up on the north side of GLSM we would find some stripers every year after ice out & occasionally a northern. Some of the fish we found had some pretty good size to them also.....like 24"+ stripers & I specifically remember one pike that was close to 30". I didn't take much of an interest in fishing until around 1974, but the time frame I'm referencing was from the very early 70's until 1981-82. The last good sized striper I heard of actually being caught came from the Hot Water Hole in Celina. The newspaper had a picture of the fish along with lady that caught it on the front page. My best guess is that it was back in the mid-late 90's. I tried to search the newspaper's archives for the pic but they only date back to 2002. Sorry for the thread hijack....but those were some big & unusual fish for a kid to find back then. Mike


----------



## zaraspook

firemanmike2127 said:


> Zara, I also soak my freshly filled spools of monofilament overnight in some warm water. I've ordered some of the Sufix Elite in LoVis Green previously from The Outdoorsman. Brenda has been keeping some 4 & 6 lb clear in stock. As for the stripers, when I was a kid growing up on the north side of GLSM we would find some stripers every year after ice out & occasionally a northern. Some of the fish we found had some pretty good size to them also.....like 24"+ stripers & I specifically remember one pike that was close to 30". I didn't take much of an interest in fishing until around 1974, but the time frame I'm referencing was from the very early 70's until 1981-82. The last good sized striper I heard of actually being caught came from the Hot Water Hole in Celina. The newspaper had a picture of the fish along with lady that caught it on the front page. My best guess is that it was back in the mid-late 90's. I tried to search the newspaper's archives for the pic but they only date back to 2002. Sorry for the thread hijack....but those were some big & unusual fish for a kid to find back then. Mike


Good info, fm. I believe GLSM briefly held the State record for stripers, think my dad showed me a newspaper article. Don't remember when that was, probably late 70's. Guess glsm had plenty of shad even back then.


----------



## fishwhacker

Although I mainly target bluegills i have landed plenty of crappies and walleyes on 4# maxima ultragreen. Smooth line, small diameter and easy knot tying. I have tried 2# but tend to breakoff a lot easier when cats or the elusive glsm carp decide to bite.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Took the light action rig and 4lb test to a pond with nice trout in it yesterday! Plenty of power in the line and rod to get great hook sets on any trout I caught. So I'm gonna say my experience last week was from just how the fish were biting,very negative....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

10# power pro w/8# mono leader atleast as long as the depth I’m setting my float at. Main reason is I can still break my line with the mono leader but I’m not breaking off up to 30-40’ like is possible with straight mono. And that 10# power pro cast like a dream.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Alright guys I have turned back into a mono-man for my type of crappie fishing! I get back most of the same hooks I get back with braid,so far. Altho so far I have not had to fish super heavy/thick brush yet. 
At first i felt like i wasnt getting a good hook set. But after some investigating and getting on a hot school of dinks today i feel like it wasnt me,it was the fish. My last few trips they was literly just grabbing the tail. So much so i nipped the body off went to a smaller jig head and used just the tail,lol it worked. But anyways this morning on a school of really active small crappies i hooked and landed 9 out of ten fish. And some on pretty far cast. Another thing i think i like most of all about the mono is. When fishing docks,especially metal lifts if you hit the post with your line,your line wraps around the post. With mono it's less likely to catch long enuff to wrap,and if it does wrap up,alot of times it unwraps its self all in one motion like a spring. With braid it stuck to everything. And wrapped around dock posts and metal beams really bad. 
Another thing is casting distance. I get better casting distance with a small round pegged float an 1/32oz jig with 4# mono then I do with 10/2 powerpro. An better accuracy. 
Another couple trips an I'll be ready to change lines,I'm going to move up to the same stuff I used to 6# test. But go ahead and purchase another spool of the 4lb test just in case,or for ice out next year!
Thanks guys,and I'll keep posting as the season moves on .....


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeyefisher said:


> they was literly just grabbing the tail. So much so i nipped the body off went to a smaller jig head and used just the tail,lol it worked.


I've ran into that on occasions. Normally I'll use an 1.5" tube on a 1/16oz jig w/#2 hook.
Sometimes (and it's not always dinks that do it) I find if I'm missing everything, I'll drop jig down to a 1/16 oz w/#4 hook or even a 1/32 w/#6 hook. If that doesn't work and the misses continue I'll pinch off half the tail and if needed, half of the body. It can be the ticket that helps me to start putting fish in the boat.


----------



## killingtime

Bobby I have really good luck with Vicious line. Casts great and good strength. 4lb test when the water is cold and 6 lb when the water warms and all fish are hitting.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Still old fashion use Stren 4#. I like it because I can watch for ticks when casting a jig. 6# for fishing floats.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

killingtime said:


> Bobby I have really good luck with Vicious line. Casts great and good strength. 4lb test when the water is cold and 6 lb when the water warms and all fish are hitting.


Good deal ben! I'll pick up a spool. I have herd great things about it.... 
How's your spring been? I've been staying away from the couple usual spots we run into each other because of all the pressure this year from tournaments,an everything else with the lake up.... I haven't had any real good days yet but starting to see more and more up tite.


----------



## killingtime

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good deal ben! I'll pick up a spool. I have herd great things about it....
> How's your spring been? I've been staying away from the couple usual spots we run into each other because of all the pressure this year from tournaments,an everything else with the lake up.... I haven't had any real good days yet but starting to see more and more up tite.


Tried crappie fishing once and nothing to brag about. Working a lot of hours and both my kids are in baseball. When I do get a chance to fish me and my son go to Erie and take advantage of the walleye bonanza. My good friend has his boat docked at wild wings and I have a standing invite anytime I wanna go.


----------



## RMK

Don't know how I ve missed this post but I just saw it.... I have switched this year from 6lb hi vis Mr crappie line. I don't recommend it. Strength and visibility was OK but didn't seem to go through the guides very smoothly. I switched to a 4 lb hi vis suffix easy handling line. Casts/pitches great. Even with smaller jigs. another one I m trying and really like is a hi vis slime line. Again in 4lb. Another very smooth line. Brightest hi vis line I ve seen and supposedly the strongest/most abrasion resistant line in its comparable mono diameter.


----------



## Lundy

I have newly discovered the Gamma Polyflex lines. While I only have about 3 weeks of use with it in SC and in Ohio so far I am extremely impressed with this line. I have been using their 8 lb in hi-vis and can't break that stuff, it straightens out the hooks on the jigs every time. I just ordered 1100 yards of their Panfish hi-vis in 6 lb test. I will know more in the coming weeks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

So far so good still with the 4lb mono... even with different species more actively eating my crappie jigs,and laying into a big thick 16" slab that put on a heck of a fight,still no lost fish due to line breaks. I've hit a couple decent channel cats an bass. I don't think I've had one wind knot yet. And still less hang ups when accidentally bang a dock post on a bad cast..... 
This is the line I'm using in case anybody has wondered


----------

